# I've just registered and my posts aren't appearing - why not?



## Shaun (16 Jul 2013)

*If you've just joined CycleChat and made your first post - congratulations  - however if you're also now wondering where the heck it is, here's what's going on:*

To keep the site free from spam and self-promoters our moderators review the first few posts of every new member and your posts are put in a queue whilst this happens.

Once approved, your post will appear on the site, and once you've had a few approved your account will be upgraded so that your posts appear instantly.

It can take a little while sometimes so thank you for your understanding and if you need any assistance with registering or posting please Contact Us.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

